# Happy half a year to Halo puppy!



## Cassidy's Mom

Yep, the pupster is 6 months old today! We had a fun day at Point Isabel where she got to chase her big bro Keefer and they went swimming, of course. Here's a selection of pictures from her first months in California after leaving Connecticut:

Just arrived home:










With Keefer:










Being investigated by the kitties:










Just being cute:



















First trip to the brewpub










First visit to Point Isabel and an intro to the SF Bay:










Chewing on her brother at Fairmont Ridge:










Looking pretty in the wildflowers:



















And meeting the cows:










First trip to the beach at Fort Funston:










And later trips:



















Learning to swim at Point Isabel:










And playing in the bay with Keefer:










Some favorites from today:























































Happy birthday little stud-puppy!


----------



## HeidiW

She is gorgeous! They look alot alike. Love how she darkened up in a few months that is so cool. They look like very happy dogs.


----------



## HeidiW

Just realized your two kittens match your two dogs!!!!


----------



## MelissaHoyer

She is a beautiful girl!!

P.S. Ya know...I think she might be a vampire lol...all those shots of her biting Keefer's neck!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy half birthday Halo! She sure is growing up!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WJust realized your two kittens match your two dogs!!!!


Very color coordinated.

Happy 6 mos Birthday Halo!! You Go Girl!


----------



## Toffifay

She is a beauty that is for sure!!







May I ask if your kitties are Maine *****? They are adorable!!


----------



## valb

Happy Birthday sweet baby, see you soon!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom

Happy Half Year Birthday Halo! I can't believe how quickly time flies. 

Deb, I can't get enough pictures of Halo holding onto Keefer's neck. He has so much patience for his little sis.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WJust realized your two kittens match your two dogs!!!!


And they all match my house too - I did NOT plan it that way, really, LOL! 

Eisis - yes, Elvis & Emmy are Maine *****.







Bonita, it surprises me how patient he is about her hanging off his neck, we're waiting for the day her puppy passport expires and he decides he's had enough of the little leach. She's making it almost impossible for him to chase the ball now that she's bigger and faster - she latches on almost immediately and he often misses the trajectory and has no idea where it landed. He tries to track it with his nose, but dragging a 46-1/2 pound puppy around tends to cramp his style.


----------



## Sasha's Family

She is a cutie i wish her a happy *half* birthday


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

You have gorgeous dogs, your cats match your dogs how cute! What breed are they? Maine ****?


----------



## Fodder

happy half baby girl!


----------



## shilohsmom

oh she is just stunning!!!!







And Keefer is one heck of a stud muffin too!!! I'm so happy you have two again. 
Happy birthday hugs to all!!!


----------



## AK GSD

What... no hot air balloon ride for her on her birthday? Maybe your saving that for her 1 year birthday surprise? Now that would make some good photos!









I'm curious how many photos do you shoot total in a days outing to come up with the handful of excellent shots posted?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: AK GSDI'm curious how many photos do you shoot total in a days outing to come up with the handful of excellent shots posted?


When we go places with the dogs I may take anywhere from 50 to 100 or more pictures in an hour or two. Big outings it could be closer to 200. Of the total, anywhere from 1/4 to 1/3 get tossed the first pass through them. The rest I open in Photoshop Elements in "fit to screen" mode and do any lighting corrections that may be necessary, and crop them if there's too much backround or the image isn't centered the way I want. 

I'll also look at them in "actual pixels" mode, an extreme closeup to see if they may not be that sharp, especially zoomed shots that I would be cropping, and then toss out some more. So I could end up with as little as half of the shots I took as "good", (worth keeping) and maybe a handful or two that I would consider REALLY good. Every once in a while I get a great shot, but it's a crapshoot, not so much any particular skill, although having decent equipment helps. 

I usually have no idea what I've got until I get it home and upload to my computer because the little screen on the camera is too small to see if the image is nice and sharp, or blurry and out of focus, which is why I like to take a lot of pictures.


----------



## gmcenroe

Happy half birthday Halo! It is fun seeing all the pictures from arrival until now. She looks great and looks like she and Keefer have a blast together playing in the water.

Glenn


----------



## BJDimock

Holy Cow! 6 months already????








That means Mr. Frodo is almost a year old!









Happy half a year to the beautiful girl!!!!!!








Many, many more years and happy birthdays to you!


----------



## kelso

Happy 1/2 birthday gorgeous girl! Love the pics


----------



## Brightelf

I can't believe she's 6 months already. Happy B Day, sweet fluffy girl Halo! You get prettier and prettier!


----------



## Lynn_P

Happy 1/2 Birthday Halo!!! Love this girl!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Happy 6 months!!! Great pictures!


----------



## song032005

debbie she is absolutely beautiful!!! she even looks alot like keefer with the exception of having a sable coat! she also looks like a spunky girl that keeps big brother keefer on his paws!!









happy 6th month birthday halo!!

i love her name!! how did you select it?

keefer has also matured into such a handsome adult. wow!! what a looker he is!!!

love the pics too!! really beautiful!! and i love all their expressions you captured!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks again everyone!

Angie, she DEFINITELY keeps Keefer on his toes, LOL! We didn't actually pick the name, she was from the "H" litter, and the breeder picked Halo as her registered name. Since we weren't officially looking for a puppy yet we hadn't even started thinking about names. We both liked it, so we decided to keep it.


----------



## shilohsmom

I can vouch that she is as pretty in person as she is in her picture...well more so in person!!!








Happy one half year little girl and we are expecting many, many more birthdays from you!!! 
Happy Birthday hugs,


----------



## Daisy1986

Man I missed this thread too....I miss everything lately...FB has taken me away!









I just could NOT look at all those pics without a huge smile on my face...







They just bring joy don't they? LOVE IT! 

My fav is the one with them both running full force with their tongues out!







That one is great! 

Great shots. Happy B-day Halo...a little late.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Man I missed this thread too....I miss everything lately.


You're not the only one. I have been busy with work, etc. and have not been checking in for awhile. I'm so sorry to have missed Halo's half-year but better late than never. Happy Belated 6 mos. to a real cutie.


----------



## sprzybyl

WOW! She looks amazing!!!! Getting all growed up! Happy 6 months, Halo!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

She'll be 7 months old on Tuesday!


----------



## BJDimock

Happy 1/2 year Halo! I can't believe its been that long!
Wherever in CT did she come from?
I want a Halo pup!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Halo came from Rokanhaus in New Canaan. Kandi posted 9 week old pictures of Halo and a brother who was not yet spoken for on the board, and the rest is history: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=930265&page=49#Post930265

I had no intention of getting a puppy quite yet, much less from all the way across the country, much less a working line girl, much less a sable, but her personality sounded wonderful, and of course she's a coatie, which earned her a second glance beyond the usual "cute puppy" response.


----------



## BJDimock

Nice to know! I like those pups being a Fidelco lover myself! I'll have to keep my eyes pealed on future litters!


----------



## elsie

pretty girl halo








happy 7/12 birthday (since i'm too late for 1/2 wishes)


----------

